# Harvest Time



## jaker (Jul 22, 2007)

clear milkey or amber when to cut


----------



## jaker (Jul 22, 2007)

clear milky or amber when to cut ???


----------



## paul-mc (Jul 22, 2007)

when 75% have turned amber


----------

